# RAM - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?



## Ray2015 (31. Juli 2018)

Derzeit verbauter Ram: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX LP DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-36

Mein aktuelles System kann in der Signatur eingesehen werden. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich demnächst den Ryzen 2700x bekomme. Mainboard wird das Aorus Gaming 7. Bisher hatte ich Probleme den Corsair Vengeance auf 3200MHz zu takten. Das ging zwar aber ich hatte Fehler im System. 

Überlege mir gerade ob es sich lohnen würde den Ram zu wechseln da ich ja eh eine neue CPU + Mainboard bekomme. Mir ist da folgender Ram in's Auge gesprungen:

Trident Z RGB Series schwarz, DDR4-3600, CL 16 - 16 GB Dual-Kit

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*

mMn nicht, du hast ja schon 3200Mhz. Merklicher Leistungszuwachs wird es keiner sein.
Wenn du natürlich die 16gb Ram für ein anderes System weiterverwenden kannst würde ich es probieren.


----------



## deady1000 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal testen wie gut sich der RAM mit dem neuen Mainboard und der neuen CPU übertakten lässt.
Vielleicht wird es ja auch so schon stabiler oder gar höher übertaktbar.

Es könnte nämlich sein, dass der neue 3600er RAM auch nicht stabil auf dem derzeitigen Setup läuft.
Ist ja auch ne verdammt hohe Frequenz.


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*

Definiere "es lohnt sich".
Ab wann lohnt sich für Dich die Geldausgabe?
5%? 10% 20%

Persönlich würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher an der Menge, als an der Geschwindigkeit arbeiten, aber ich kenne die Leistungs-Problematik beim Ryzen.


----------



## Ray2015 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



HisN schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher an der Menge, als an der Geschwindigkeit arbeiten, aber ich kenne die Leistungs-Problematik beim Ryzen.



Also 32GB? Aber da habe ich auch keinen Plan von. Kann ich einfach ein weiteres 2x 8GB Kit des selben Rams kaufen. Das wären dann vier Module. Habe schon mal gelesen, dass das nicht so gut sein soll wie zwei Module. Oder soll ich meinen Ram verkaufen und 2x 16GB holen?


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*

Bei 4 Modulen hat der Speichercontroller jedenfalls noch mehr zu tun, und da wird es schon fraglich ob er 3.2Ghz überhaupt erreicht.
Und das war auch nur meine persönliche Meinung zu meinen Anwendungsfällen. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung ob Du nur Software laufen lässt, die mit 4GB auskommt^^ 
Da wäre eventuell mal ein bisschen Beobachten im Vorfeld nicht so schlecht


----------



## Ray2015 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



HisN schrieb:


> Da wäre eventuell mal ein bisschen Beobachten im Vorfeld nicht so schlecht



Ich kann dich gut leiden  behalte erst mal nur 16GB. Spätestens bei DDR5 steige ich dann um.


----------



## deady1000 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Also 32GB? Aber da habe ich auch keinen Plan von. Kann ich einfach ein weiteres 2x 8GB Kit des selben Rams kaufen. Das wären dann vier Module. Habe schon mal gelesen, dass das nicht so gut sein soll wie zwei Module. Oder soll ich meinen Ram verkaufen und 2x 16GB holen?



Meine Story dazu:

Hatte 2x8Gb 1600er RAM welchen ich prima auf 2400MHz übertakten konnte.
In Benchmarks gab dies einen Boost von etwa 50% Geschwindigkeit (GB/s) und deutlich verringerter Latenz (Nanosekunden).
Bei sehr CPU-lastigen Spielen hat das RAM-OC sogar die FPS spürbar und messbar verbessert. 
Genaue Werte sind in dem jeweiligen Thread nachzulesen, wenn jemand exakte Werte nachlesen möchte.

Dann habe ich mir vor etwa einem halben Jahr 2x8Gb identische Riegel dazugekauft.
Das RAM-OC kann ich seitdem leider komplett vergessen.
Mehr als das XMP mit 1600MHz sind, unabhängig von den Latenzen, nicht stabil.

Also wenn es irgendwie geht würde ich stets bei 2 Riegeln bleiben und übertakten.
Leider brauche und nutze ich die zusätzlichen 16Gb und möchte meine 32Gb nicht mehr missen.

Der nächste PC bekommt 2x16Gb.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (6. August 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Genaue Werte sind in dem jeweiligen Thread nachzulesen, wenn jemand exakte Werte nachlesen möchte.



Wäre super wenn du den verlinken könntest


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Wenn dein System den Takt mitmacht, denn das ist nicht garantiert, kannst du in Anwendungen und eventuell Spielen eine Mehrleistung messen. Ob diese merklich ist, hängt von deinen Programmen und von dir selbst ab. Von daher kann dir das so keiner eindeutig beantworten. Persönlich, würde ich es im Hinblick aufs Zocken nicht machen, weil die potenzielle Mehrleistung sich schätzungsweise (auf Basis der PCGH Benchmarks), im besten Fall, im einstelligen Prozentbereich liegt und im schlimmsten, aber wahrscheinlichsten Fall, im GPU Limit untergeht.


----------



## NuVirus (6. August 2018)

Hab auch direkt 2x16GB mit hohem Takt geholt um den RAM Controller zu schonen und meine nerven, sonst hätte ich ständig drüber nachgedacht ob ich doch Nachrüsten sollte oder nicht.

Die hoch getakteten waren damals allgemein teurer dann hab ich gleich noch ein bisschen mehr ausgegeben und nicht gespart^^

Wenn dir die Menge reicht bleib dabei, ich selbst von von DDR3 gekommen daher war eh nen Neukauf fällig.
RAM Preise sollen ja nächsten Jahre evtl. sinken würde da nix überstürzen und wenn überhaupt direkt zu 2x16GB greifen dann hast ggf. doppelt was davon aber außer wenn der Speicher nicht reicht wirst keine Riesen Sprünge erreichen.

Besonders mit nem Ryzen ist es unklar ob du den hohen Takt erreichst.


----------



## deady1000 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn du den verlinken könntest


Ah, der Thread war im cb-Forum und ist schon eine Weile her. 

Hier der Eingangspost:
Sockel 1150 von i5 auf i7 sinnvoll? | ComputerBase Forum

Dort der Vergleich nach dem RAM-OC. 
Mit 25% sind die Ergebnisse im Userbenchmark gemeint. 
Effektiv waren es etwa 50% Geschwindigkeitszuwachs im Benchmark und knapp 20% verringerte Latenz. 
Man achte auf die MultiCore-Ergebnisse in GB/s und die Nanosekunden. 
Sockel 1150 von i5 auf i7 sinnvoll?| Seite 4 | ComputerBase Forum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kernaussage:
Schneller RAM lohnt sich definitiv.
Auch Overclocking kann bei langsameren CPUs sehr viel bringen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (6. August 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ah, der Thread war im cb-Forum und ist schon eine Weile her.
> 
> Hier der Eingangspost:
> Sockel 1150 von i5 auf i7 sinnvoll? | ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Danke, sollte ich auch mal testen. Hab 4x4gb DDR3 1600Mhz im Quadchannel laufen, mal sehen ob sich der gut takten lässt.


----------



## deady1000 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Danke, sollte ich auch mal testen. Hab 4x4gb DDR3 1600Mhz im Quadchannel laufen, mal sehen ob sich der gut takten lässt.



Wie gesagt mit 4 Riegeln kann es je nach Board (und CPU) sehr schwierig sein.
Bei meinem hats nicht geklappt.

Es kann sich aber sehr lohnen, wie man sieht.
Als ich noch im CPU-Limit hing hat das RAM-OC meine MIN-Framerate in GR:Wildlands von 44 auf 54 angehoben.
Das Ruckeln konnte dadurch stark behoben werden.
Mit dem i5 -> i7 Upgrade bin ich dann glücklicherweise aus dem CPU-Limit herausgekommen. 
Mittlerweile spiele ich ohnehin nicht mehr in FullHD, womit sich das sowieso erst mal erledigt hat. 

Je schneller die CPU ist, desto weniger Effekt hat die RAM-Geschwindigkeit.
Trotzdem sollte man nie zu tief stapeln, gerade wenn man heutzutage Ryzen kauft.


----------



## amdahl (6. August 2018)

> Je schneller die CPU ist, desto weniger Effekt hat die RAM-Geschwindigkeit.


Das sollte eigentlich genau andersrum sein. Je schneller eine CPU Daten verarbeiten kann, desto mehr Daten mit niedrigerer Latenz braucht sie vom RAM.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Ram - Lohnt der Umstieg von 3200MHz auf 3600MHz?*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Kernaussage:
> Schneller RAM lohnt sich definitiv.


Ob es sich lohnt, kann man generell nicht sagen. Auch "schnelle" CPUs werden gepaart mit schnellerem RAM schneller. Das kann in Spielen nicht  u.U. überhaupt nicht auffallen.


----------

